# dmesg shows errors

## dTr

I have pasted the output from dmesg below. I noticed there were some errors near the bottom. I think it may have something to do with my sound card / Alsa. I was having problems getting it to work but it seems fine now. Anybody got any ideas how to sort this out or maybe it doesn't matter (?)

```
Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/sda6 vga=0x318 video=vesafb,mtrr,ywrap splash="silent")

Linux version 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 (root@davesgentoo) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #7 Sat Jan 21 22:22:18 GMT 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000c0000000 - 00000000d0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x00000000000f6b50

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x000000003fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x000000003fff3040

ACPI: MCFG (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x000000003fff7d40

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x000000003fff7cc0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x0000000000000000

On node 0 totalpages: 262031

  DMA zone: 3999 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 258032 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:15 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: BIOS IRQ0 pin2 override ignored.

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 48000000 (gap: 40000000:80000000)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ b560000000 size 32 MB

Aperture from northbridge cpu 0 too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6 vga=0x318 video=vesafb,mtrr,ywrap splash="silent"

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 131072 bytes)

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz PM timer.

time.c: Detected 2010.331 MHz processor.

time.c: Using PIT/TSC based timekeeping.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Memory: 1024892k/1048512k available (3176k kernel code, 22924k reserved, 1353k data, 244k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4024.91 BogoMIPS (lpj=8049833)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ stepping 02

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Detected 12.564 MHz APIC timer.

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

softlockup thread 0 started up.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at c0000000

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:09.0

Boot video device is 0000:05:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPCA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCP] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:09.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e6000000-e60fffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-e3ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: 8000-8fff

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: e4000000-e5ffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.24 [Flags: R/O].

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xffffc20010100000, using 6144k, total 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=4

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:8:8:8, shift=0:16:8:0

vesafb: Mode is not VGA compatible

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1])

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

pktcdvd: v0.2.0a 2004-07-14 Jens Axboe (axboe@suse.de) and petero2@telia.com

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.41.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

logips2pp: Detected unknown logitech mouse model 62

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01458:e000 bound to 0000:00:0a.0

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-CK804: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

NFORCE-CK804: chipset revision 162

NFORCE-CK804: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-CK804: 0000:00:06.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: DVD-ROM DDU1621, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: LITE-ON DVDRW LDW-411S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 47X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdb: ATAPI 47X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

libata version 1.12 loaded.

sata_nv version 0.8

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 225

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9E0 ctl 0xBE2 bmdma 0xE000 irq 225

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xB62 bmdma 0xE008 irq 225

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7f09 84:4063 85:7c68 86:3e01 87:4063 88:407f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 490232639 sectors: lba48

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7f09 84:4063 85:7c68 86:3e01 87:4063 88:407f

ata2: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 490234752 sectors: lba48

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_nv

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6B250S0    Rev: BANC

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6B250S0    Rev: BANC

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 490232639 512-byte hdwr sectors (250999 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 490232639 512-byte hdwr sectors (250999 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sdb: 490234752 512-byte hdwr sectors (251000 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 490234752 512-byte hdwr sectors (251000 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.03.03

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.03.03

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 233

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 233, io mem 0xfeb00000

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 50

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 50, io mem 0xe6100000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc1 (Mon Sep 12 08:13:09 2005 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.50.4)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x6 (1400 mV)

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12 (1100 mV)

cpu_init done, current fid 0xc, vid 0x6

ACPI wakeup devices:

HUB0 XVR0 XVR1 XVR2 XVR3 USB0 USB2 MMAC MMCI UAR1

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 244k freed

Adding 2008084k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2008084k

EXT3 FS on sda6, internal journal

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 58

rt2500 1.1.0 BETA3 2005/07/31 http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

Call Trace:<ffffffff80156650>{__kmalloc+0} <ffffffff802335c6>{kobject_register+70}

       <ffffffff80156650>{__kmalloc+0} <ffffffff8014a8a5>{sys_init_module+5237}

       <ffffffff801619fd>{do_munmap+669} <ffffffff8010e596>{system_call+126}

kobject_register failed for snd_timer (-17)

Call Trace:<ffffffff80156650>{__kmalloc+0} <ffffffff802335c6>{kobject_register+70}

       <ffffffff80156650>{__kmalloc+0} <ffffffff8014a8a5>{sys_init_module+5237}

       <ffffffff801619fd>{do_munmap+669} <ffffffff8010e596>{system_call+126}

kobject_register failed for snd_pcm (-17)

Call Trace:<ffffffff80156650>{__kmalloc+0} <ffffffff802335c6>{kobject_register+70}

       <ffffffff80156650>{__kmalloc+0} <ffffffff8014a8a5>{sys_init_module+5237}

       <ffffffff801619fd>{do_munmap+669} <ffffffff8010e596>{system_call+126}

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [APCJ] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 54834 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 46861

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

Call Trace:<ffffffff80156650>{__kmalloc+0} <ffffffff802335c6>{kobject_register+70}

       <ffffffff80156650>{__kmalloc+0} <ffffffff8014a8a5>{sys_init_module+5237}

       <ffffffff801619fd>{do_munmap+669} <ffffffff8010e596>{system_call+126}

kobject_register failed for snd_timer (-17)

Call Trace:<ffffffff80156650>{__kmalloc+0} <ffffffff802335c6>{kobject_register+70}

       <ffffffff80156650>{__kmalloc+0} <ffffffff8014a8a5>{sys_init_module+5237}

       <ffffffff801619fd>{do_munmap+669} <ffffffff8010e596>{system_call+126}

kobject_register failed for snd_pcm (-17)

Call Trace:<ffffffff80156650>{__kmalloc+0} <ffffffff802335c6>{kobject_register+70}

       <ffffffff80156650>{__kmalloc+0} <ffffffff8014a8a5>{sys_init_module+5237}

       <ffffffff801619fd>{do_munmap+669} <ffffffff8010e596>{system_call+126}

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

Call Trace:<ffffffff80156650>{__kmalloc+0} <ffffffff802335c6>{kobject_register+70}

       <ffffffff80156650>{__kmalloc+0} <ffffffff8014a8a5>{sys_init_module+5237}

       <ffffffff801619fd>{do_munmap+669} <ffffffff8010e596>{system_call+126}

unable to register OSS mixer device 0:0

kobject_register failed for snd_timer (-17)

Call Trace:<ffffffff80156650>{__kmalloc+0} <ffffffff802335c6>{kobject_register+70}

       <ffffffff80156650>{__kmalloc+0} <ffffffff8014a8a5>{sys_init_module+5237}

       <ffffffff801619fd>{do_munmap+669} <ffffffff8010e596>{system_call+126}

kobject_register failed for snd_pcm (-17)

Call Trace:<ffffffff80156650>{__kmalloc+0} <ffffffff802335c6>{kobject_register+70}

       <ffffffff80156650>{__kmalloc+0} <ffffffff8014a8a5>{sys_init_module+5237}

       <ffffffff801619fd>{do_munmap+669} <ffffffff8010e596>{system_call+126}

kobject_register failed for snd_pcm_oss (-17)

Call Trace:<ffffffff803722f0>{snd_pcm_format_width+0} <ffffffff802335c6>{kobject_register+70}

       <ffffffff803722f0>{snd_pcm_format_width+0} <ffffffff8014a8a5>{sys_init_module+5237}

       <ffffffff801619fd>{do_munmap+669} <ffffffff8010e596>{system_call+126}

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

Call Trace:<ffffffff80156650>{__kmalloc+0} <ffffffff802335c6>{kobject_register+70}

       <ffffffff80156650>{__kmalloc+0} <ffffffff8014a8a5>{sys_init_module+5237}

       <ffffffff801619fd>{do_munmap+669} <ffffffff8010e596>{system_call+126}

kobject_register failed for snd_timer (-17)

Call Trace:<ffffffff80156650>{__kmalloc+0} <ffffffff802335c6>{kobject_register+70}

       <ffffffff80156650>{__kmalloc+0} <ffffffff8014a8a5>{sys_init_module+5237}

       <ffffffff801619fd>{do_munmap+669} <ffffffff8010e596>{system_call+126}

kobject_register failed for snd_seq (-17)

Call Trace:<ffffffff8035db20>{snd_register_device+0} <ffffffff802335c6>{kobject_register+70}

       <ffffffff8035db20>{snd_register_device+0} <ffffffff8014a8a5>{sys_init_module+5237}

       <ffffffff801619fd>{do_munmap+669} <ffffffff8010e596>{system_call+126}

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 919 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 66

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.18.8 [Oct 25 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx] free  PCIe = 51118080

[fglrx] max   PCIe = 51118080

[fglrx] free  LFB = 122613760

[fglrx] max   LFB = 122613760

[fglrx] free  Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] max   Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] total Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total PCIe = 16384

ra0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## rlittle

Right in the middle of your dmesg you have this:

 *Quote:*   

> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc1 (Mon Sep 12 08:13:09 2005 UTC). 
> 
> ALSA device list: 
> 
>   No soundcards found.

 

So you've either made a mistake in your config or your sound card is broken/disabled.

Having lost more than one weekend to my own sound card, I'd put my money on config problems.   :Very Happy: 

Have you read the Gentoo Linux ALSA Guide?

----------

## dTr

Thanks, I managed to sort this problem out... my own fault I didn't "make && make modules_install" after finishing my kernel config. Instead I did "make && make menuconfig"  :Embarassed:  doh!!!

I have another one now tho- I ran dmesg again and the whole log was filled with

```
[fglrx:firegl_rmmap] *ERROR* map 0xffff81003490b858 still in use (map_count=1)

[fglrx:firegl_free_buffer_queue] *ERROR* buffer qeue 0xffff81003490b840 still mapped

```

Looking at the log file, there were about 50 per second over some periods of time. Retraced what I had been doing and I think its linked to the mini visualisations in amaroK (Analysers). They seem to run fine but when I have them running I get loads more of the same error produced.

On a similar note, I have problems running libvisual visualisations - specifically G-Force, jess and dancingparticles.

When I run amarokapp from the console and try to open G-Force I get-

```
*** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x000000000053ba40 ***
```

dancing particles and jess both give

```
*** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x0000000000523e70 ***
```

Note - none of these visualisations run but all the others do.

----------

## bollucks

That useless glibc detected error I ended up tracking down to dri permissions problems. Check /dev/dri

----------

